# What do the symbols mean?



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

What do the symbols that are next to some of the movies mean? Obviously the dollar sign means its PPV. But what about the green check mark and the black and white thing?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

The green check mark means you have already downloaded/purchased it. By the black and white thing if you mean the "clacker":
http://www.sizethis.com/dbstalk/images/vod/vod_15_trailer_icon.jpg

That means there is a preview trailer available for it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The green check mark can also mean that the VOD has already been downloaded to the showcases and Movies Now area of the DVR for quicker access. It does not have to mean you've purchased it.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I'll go with Tom's explanation on the green checks since I haven't purchased anything through DOD. And yes, I meant the clacker. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, the green check means it is already on your box. No waiting. It could be that you downloaded it via the internet (standard On Demand behavior and takes up your space) or it has been recorded to your box via the satellite and is in Movies Now (and takes up none of your space).

If you download something, you will see the check mark. If you delete it (whether you watched it or not and whether you purchased it or not), the check mark will go away.

The green check mark has nothing to do with purchase, only that it is on your hard drive somewhere already.


----------

